# Reptiles on "Little Big Shots" last night



## pinefamily (Sep 25, 2017)

Is it just me, or is anyone else annoyed how the young boy showed off only exotic reptiles on the show last night? Supposedly from a wildlife park, yet couldn't have Australian animal at all.
Maybe I'm just getting grumpy as I get older.


----------



## Foozil (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm with you on that one.


----------



## bluedragon (Sep 25, 2017)

yea a know natives arnt good enough for them probably i dont like exotics i love our natives


----------



## Iguana (Sep 25, 2017)

Probably wanted the 'wow' factor, not that easy when some people are lucky enough to have them (natives) in their backyard, and see them frequently.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 25, 2017)

Nah......I don't know why they pushing him so hard tbh. Must be related to the owners or someone who works there.
Don't get me wrong I'm all in favour of kids being involved in reptiles at an early age but selling him as the next Steve Irwin is hardly a thing or am I being unfair?


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 25, 2017)

Not really, I thought pretty much the same. After the Irwin kids, everyone seems to push their kids as the next big thing handling reptiles.

Personally, I thought the kid playing the piano was way cooler.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Sep 25, 2017)

I saw a news story on sunrise... headline was "3 year old snake handler". It was basically a kid with his parents coming into the studio with a dog tame black headed python, and the kid was basically pulling and fumbling with the snake's head like it was a toy, and the snake was so docile it didn't even bite. The newspeople went berserk, like, "he really has a gift with reptiles" and that stuff...


----------



## animal805 (Sep 29, 2017)

And the way he grabbed the Alligator outsqueezing the crap out of it's stomach.


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 30, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> I saw a news story on sunrise... headline was "3 year old snake handler". It was basically a kid with his parents coming into the studio with a dog tame black headed python, and the kid was basically pulling and fumbling with the snake's head like it was a toy, and the snake was so docile it didn't even bite. The newspeople went berserk, like, "he really has a gift with reptiles" and that stuff...



Could you please link this


----------



## SpottedPythons (Sep 30, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Could you please link this


I'll try and find it.


----------

